# Can early pg cause mastitis?



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

:

Don't know what the heck is going on with my body. Background: I've been thinking for about a week now that I might be pg: bad nausea and lack of appetite; lots of CM/vag fluid (sorry, TMI), which I haven't had since ds was born; menstrual-type cramping and lower back aches; crabbiness; etc. I've taken 2 HPTs but both have been -ve; I think it could be too early to test, as I thought I might have O'd on Jan 30 (we DTD about 4 days later).

Anyway, yesterday my boob started to hurt, and I started feeling really seriously tired and crappy. And just when I was convinced that I must be pg, I got slammed with a 103 fever, chills and insane tiredness yesterday afternoon. I'm a bit better this morning (fever's down to 99), but I think it might be mastitis. I felt around in my sore boob and finally (lying on my back) found a small lump that's quite painful. I'm a bit shocked, because I've never had any problems like this w/ nursing (ds is 13.5 mo, btw), apart from one plugged duct in a different area that resolved really easily with massage and nursing. Nothing else has really changed, as far as I can tell--except that his molars are about to break through, so I suppose his latch or something might have changed a bit. I still have all the other symptoms, btw.

So I guess my question is: were my so-called pg symptoms really mastitis symptoms; or (a) are they unrelated, or (b) did the "pg" (if that's what it is) somehow make me more susceptible to the infection? I'm really confused.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

When I had mastitis, I felt terrible. Achy, crampy, miserable, the incredable fever attack- that all sounds like mastitis to me.

It also sounds strange that pregnancy would cause mastitis, I would think it would lessen your chances.

I would say they are unrelated.


----------

